# Detailer in Edinburgh/Central Scotland Required



## splatercash (Jul 10, 2009)

I am looking for a professional detailer or detailing company to quote me on a full detail for a BMW X5 (black, 2008 model). The paint will machine polishing due to it's colour and two years of bad washing technique. The interior will also need a hoover/scrub, etc.

Looking for someone/company with experience, testimonials and some before/after examples of previous work.

I look forward to your recommendations


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=59867

See here :thumb:


----------

